# (Busaiku Knee) Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

That needs to be Daniel Bryan's non submission finisher. There’s not a better way to get a potential finisher over than pinning John Cena clean. Its a legit finisher that can be done to any wrestlers. Probably get a bad name like the Yes! Knee or something.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*











LMAO LOOK AT DIBASE'S HORRIBLE ONE LOL!!!!!


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


> LMAO LOOK AT DIBASE'S HORRIBLE ONE LOL!!!!!


how ironic with punk


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


>


Bryan did it better. Or maybe Cena sold it a lot better this time.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

I hope he keeps this as one of his finishers, it looks legitimately badass and high impact and particularly as it was used to beat Super Cena it makes sense for him to use it. Like the OP I kinda hope they don't give it some dumb name though.

Just on a side note, I frickin loved that superplex DB did that left him hanging on the turnbuckle. The guy just is amazing in the ring. Whatever your thoughts about DB as a main eventer the guy is just streets ahead in ring.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



Deebow said:


> Bryan did it better. Or maybe Cena sold it a lot better this time.


Looks exactly the same...you people just have to get your digs in there, huh?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



KO Bossy said:


> Looks exactly the same...you people just have to get your digs in there, huh?


Think it's just the camera angle, they were the same.

How is no one talking about Dibase's, that shits hilarious.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Based on the camera angles, Punks look like it got Cena on the forehead while DB got entire face.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

They're the same. People just analyze everything Bryan does in the ring so it gets noticed and becomes IWC gold, while people disregard Punk as being sloppy. 
I guess his mic work gets more analysis though. 

Dibase is just fpalm doesn't need to go anywhere near that territory.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Sweet Goat Music by B-Dazzle


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



KO Bossy said:


> Looks exactly the same...you people just have to get your digs in there, huh?


YOU PEOPLE?!?!?! What do you mean, you people???

It's not really a dig. The one Bryan did looked more aesthetically pleasing. It could of been the camera angle for all I know. Don't be so defensive. Jeez...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

It's the camera angle and Cena selling the Byran one a little better. Looks freaking brutal live.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


>


hahahahaha...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


> Think it's just the camera angle, they were the same.
> 
> How is no one talking about Dibase's, that shits hilarious.


Because Dibiase's was clearly better than Punk's...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

It looked pretty deadly.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

OK so Punks was pretty good too and how I would do it in sparring. The difference is Bryan extended the hip at impact so it looks a bit more intense and as if it made more contact. Bryan's knee is parallel to his body while Pun's is at a 45 or degree angle. Punk did it more like a Nakmuay (Thai Boxer) would do a flying knee Bryan did it his own way. Ted used the wrong knee which halted his momentum and made him fall on top of the guy.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



Deebow said:


> Bryan did it better. Or maybe Cena sold it a lot better this time.


If Cena really is taking time off he probably wanted to sell it as best as he possibly could (especially since he was gonna lose clean to it). With Punk he might've been holding back a little. I'm talking about Cena selling the move of course. All in all i think Bryan's was better in general.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



Abstrakt said:


> If Cena really is taking time off he probably wanted to sell it as best as he possibly could (especially since he was gonna lose clean to it). With Punk he might've been holding back a little. I'm talking about Cena selling the move of course. All in all i think Bryan's was better in general.


This. It was the fucking finisher this time, so Cena's selling was all the difference between Punk/Bryan's move.


Dibiase's was fucking shit though.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Not using the move after beating Cena cleanly with it, would be a fucking crime. I can't see it not being used in all honesty, it's quick, it looks good, it works with Bryan's style, it doesn't have him rely on the YES lock, it's perfect.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



Hypno said:


> Not using the move after beating Cena cleanly with it, would be a fucking crime. I can't see it not being used in all honesty, it's quick, it looks good, it works with Bryan's style, it doesn't have him rely on the YES lock, it's perfect.


Yeah but it looks tough to execute properly (and relies on opponent's selling).


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

He should only use it in big time moments. Like Orton's punt.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


> LMAO LOOK AT DIBASE'S HORRIBLE ONE LOL!!!!!


DiBiase trying to be Kenta. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

that shit looked BRUTAL last night


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Cena sold the hell out of that knee from Bryan...given he's not always the best at selling it was awesome to see


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/4685575/aj-lee-shining-wizard.html] GIFSoup[/URL]
I guess he got more than ass from AJ


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



rodgersv said:


> [URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/4685575/aj-lee-shining-wizard.html] GIFSoup[/URL]
> I guess he got more than ass from AJ


It looks similar, yes, but they're completely different moves. AJ's is a shining wizard which is a flying round house kick to a kneeling opponents head. Bryan is using KENTA's busaiku knee kick, which is a knee dropkick straight to the opponents face. Way more vicious and believable as a finisher.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



THANOS said:


> It looks similar, yes, but there completely different moves. AJ's is a shining wizard which is a flying round house kick to a kneeling opponents head. Bryan is using KENTA's busaiku knee kick, which is a knee dropkick straight to the opponents face. Way more vicious and believable as a finisher.


Actually, a real Shining Wizard is a Step-up knee to the face of a kneeling opponent.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



KO Bossy said:


> Looks exactly the same...you people just have to get your digs in there, huh?


Jesus, look who's talking.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



PacoAwesome said:


> Actually, a real Shining Wizard is a Step-up knee to the face of a kneeling opponent.





THANOS said:


> It looks similar, yes, but there completely different moves. AJ's is a shining wizard which is a flying round house kick to a kneeling opponents head. Bryan is using KENTA's busaiku knee kick, which is a knee dropkick straight to the opponents face. Way more vicious and believable as a finisher.


Thanks for the accurate info guys thats why I love this place! It looked like AJ's to me but I must admit when I am wrong. Either way it was awesome seeing Cena take that and I got to gif AJ not a bad day at all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



PacoAwesome said:


> Actually, a real Shining Wizard is a Step-up knee to the face of a kneeling opponent.


It has been done that way in the past but many wrestlers such as Shane Helms, for example, did it as a kick.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Awesome, Cena always sell moves to the head extremely well anyway. Just watch him take a DDT.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

I'm calling it the YES! Express. I don't care what the official name he use is. It's the Yes Express.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


> LMAO LOOK AT DIBASE'S HORRIBLE ONE LOL!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

I guess it could work as a finisher. I've been saying for ages how Bryan needs a non-submission finisher. This could be it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

Looks like cena went down faster with bryans so it looked more forceful and brutal.


----------



## MeanDeanBeaver (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Bryan's knee*

sick flying knee. My only gripe was that it wasn't booked as a KO finish. Cena dropped like a bag of wet shit. Great match.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Bryan's knee*

Great looking move, but a weird way for Cena to go out. It seemed like the match was building to Cena tapping out to the Yes Lock, because Bryan seemed to be working on his elbow throughout the match. Instead, it took one knee to the face to take down the guy who has kicked out of multiple finishers in just about every big match he's ever had. It won't make Cena look bad, because he is impervious to looking bad at this point, but for as long as Bryan is using that knee, no one should be able to kick out of it if it took only one to take out Cena.


----------



## MeanDeanBeaver (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Bryan's knee*

in fact, the more I think about it, the better a KO finish gets. Bryan KOs Cena, and they do a who;e production like when there is a MMA ko where Bryan shows emotion for winning, then concern for the competitor (great face push for Bryan) while playing up that Cena is unconscious until he dramatically (the key is not "melodramatically) and he gets a huge pop. Then after Cena is helped to the locker room, Bryan can celebrate, relieved that Cena is... oh crap... here comes Orton and his briefcase.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Names for Bryans Busaiku Knee finisher.*

Name says it all. Throw out some name ideas. I'll start.

Dragon Slayer

King Slayer


.....that's all I got. I'm usually more creative than this.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Names for Bryans Busaiku Knee finisher.*

How about the fuckeruperer


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Given what happened last night, Bryan should call the move Doomsday.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Badass move.

Teds.... fpalm


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Goatbuster.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Ryuu Strike

Ryuu is dragon in Japanese. Gives a nod to the fact that he got it from a Japanese wrestler, sounds pretty cool as well.

I always try to picture JR selling it and if I can believe it. "BAH GAWD, KING. BRYAN ALMOST DECAPITATED CENA WITH THE RYUU STRIKE!" Yeah I can see it.


Oh, how about the Way of the Dragon?


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

I don't see him using it as a finisher because other guys like Punk and DiBiase have used it before him...


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

The troller


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Biast said:


> I don't see him using it as a finisher because other guys like Punk and DiBiase have used it before him...


But he used it to beat Cena, so the crowd already sees legitimacy behind Bryan using it as a finished. Plus, last time Punk used it was 2011. And Dibase is a jobber.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Biast said:


> I don't see him using it as a finisher because other guys like Punk and DiBiase have used it before him...


fpalm So what? DDP used the diamond cutter for years before Orton adapted it into the RKO.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

KENTA calls it the Busaiku Knee Kick

I think they should just call it that. I like that name. Sounds legit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Happenstan said:


> Given what happened last night, Bryan should call the move Doomsday.





KO Bossy said:


> Ryuu Strike
> 
> Ryuu is dragon in Japanese. Gives a nod to the fact that he got it from a Japanese wrestler, sounds pretty cool as well.
> 
> ...





Deshad C. said:


> KENTA calls it the Busaiku Knee Kick
> 
> I think they should just call it that. I like that name. Sounds legit.


All excellent suggestions. I think Doomsday and Way of the Dragon are the best ones, but Ryuu Strike and paying homage to KENTA are both fine choices as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

They're all the time calling him goatface and he has the flying goat. Maybe he could call it The Ram?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

the "YOU CANT KNEE ME"

you know as a parody to john cena's "You can't see me" and the fact he used it first on john cena would make it perfect.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Names for Bryans Busaiku Knee finisher.*



PrinceofPunk16 said:


> Name says it all. Throw out some name ideas. I'll start.
> 
> *Dragon Slayer*
> 
> ...


This is good. How about "Rising Rage"?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Knowing WWE's obsession with Bryan and Goat's it'll probably be the Ram like someone suggested.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Well, since he's been saddled with the Yes! Lock, the No! Lock, and Team Hell No, I'd say that a stupid name is probably going to happen. This is assuming he keeps it, which I'd imagine will be the case since he's probably never going to tap out a huge name and the flying headbutt takes forever to set up.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

The Ram BAM!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

The Dragon's Knee


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

something incorporating Dragon would be nice and a cool little homage to Bryans past. Dragons knee strike or something


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

With the yes chants on the ropes waiting for him to get up I'm 99% sure its going to be his non submission finisher.

I would actually be ok with the ram


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

TKO The Knee Oblitiator
Dragon Strike
No! More (i admit this is pretty damn lame)


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

I like the idea of using a japanese word in the name. Can't really think of an english word that would accurately describe the move, be succinct, and sound awesome.

Kamikaze Knee sounds alright to me. Can be shortened to K^2(K squared) and put on T-shirts.

The move is a death blow, a kill shot, a sniper assassination and bryan's the bullet. He does to their face what the magic bullet did to JFK's skull.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

I think "Dragon's Rage", "Rising Rage", or the "Doomsday" could all display the total badassery of the move, which truly needs to happen imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Wait did Punk do one in his match against Lesnar too? Just saw this pic


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

GFK (Goat Face Killer)


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Punk did a running high knee. Bryan has done those before also. Different moves.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



TakeMyGun said:


> Wait did Punk do one in his match against Lesnar too? Just saw this pic


Yeah he did and Seth Rollins uses a diving one from the top rope as well. I think Punk and Rollins will probably drop those from their movesets if Bryan is going to use it as a finisher going forward. Rollins still has his Blackout and Skywalker to choose as finisher and signature. And Punk should keep his GTS and corner shining knee, but all other knee moves he uses can certainly be removed without taking anything away from his style and moveset. Therefore I don't foresee an issue with this going forward, which is a good thing.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Rage of the Valkyres


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Leave it as Busaiku Knee, Dragon Strike, Dragon Knee


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Happenstan said:


> Given what happened last night, Bryan should call the move Doomsday.


A comic book reference! :yes

Knowing WWE, they'll give it a terrible name like the Goat Knee


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



BIGFOOT said:


> Rage of the Valkyres


Ragnarok
Raging Ragnarok
Ragnarok's Rage


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

The Yes Knee.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The High Knee. Bootyman reference


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Xevoz said:


> Knowing WWE's obsession with Bryan and Goat's it'll probably be the Ram like someone suggested.





Blommen said:


> something incorporating Dragon would be nice and a cool little homage to Bryans past. Dragons knee strike or something


ramming dragon, they can even design a dragon with ram's horn and a goatee


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Dragon ram would work for me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



RyanPelley said:


> The High Knee. Bootyman reference


Ugh...one of the worst characters ever. I mean, the character was terrible enough, but it was played by Ed Leslie. Double Jeopardy. 

Shame on you, sir! Shame on you for reminding me of him!


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



Smarky Smark said:


> I'm calling it the YES! Express. I don't care what the official name he use is. It's the Yes Express.


_Yes Express._ Awesome. (Y)


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Dragon Ram or Ramming Dragon sounds like some form of ancient oriental rape technique.


I like it. :brock


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Dragons Fang


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Vegaknee


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

The NoBlow 

sounds kind of like a reference to coke though and he's face but w/e's lol. 

Anything with dragon so he can kind of get back to his roots would be killer. Or the japanese name is fine too because that is also his roots.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Geeee said:


> They're all the time calling him goatface and he has the flying goat. Maybe he could call it The Ram?


Fucking yes. Sounds badass.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

It's legit as long as he keeps it as destructive as he did against Cena. No botch shit like John Cena half the time of his 5 knuckle shuffles where he doesn't even hit the guy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

It's gotta be The Battering Ram, right?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*

Boma Yes


----------



## reorex (Aug 18, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

He used a running knee to beat Cena and apparently he used it against The Shield after Raw went off the air.

Do you like it, love it, or hate it?

Personally, I think it's fucking great! :$


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

It's amazing! love it...he needed a high impact move and he has it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

If anybody could sell a vicious flying knee to the face, it's Bryan and it adds to his arsenal to keep his opponents from assuming he only has one specialty move in the Yes Lock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Whenever i see it this happens to me


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

great,I liked


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

WWE is so much more exciting with Bryan in it....management needs to see that. Kids love shouting yes, its fun to them.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

it's called a Shining Wizard






AJ uses it too, but hers looks like crap


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Dragon Knee


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



LookAtMe said:


> it's called a Shining Wizard
> 
> AJ uses it too, but hers looks like crap



Actually it's the Busaiku Knee by KENTA, the same guy who innovated the GTS. So the arguably top two babyfaces (while Cena is gone) use his moves. KENTA also uses the Yes Lock (Game Over) sometimes.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown and db's finisher



Daniel Bryan used the Busaiku Knee Kick on Barrett on Smackdown as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

So technically, in spirit, KENTA occupies the top two spots in the WWE and wrestling business today. :jordan


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Power behind the throne


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



BIG E WINNING said:


> So technically, in spirit, KENTA occupies the top two spots in the WWE and wrestling business today. :jordan


Technically even the top Diva uses his move, The Octopus Stretch.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

with this new finisher, bryan can win matches


----------



## FiyahArms (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

I think this is a great finisher because it can be something that can be done out of nowhere.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

I like it a lot, but I also like the crossface as another finisher. Hopefully he keeps both.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*






Nothing else to say.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

really like his new finisher, was good to see it come out of nowhere to stop Cena, loved that top rope hanging suplex as well hope we see a lot more of that move in the future..


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Poor KENTA. I know he dislikes Punk's G2S, but I believe there's a KENTA/Bryan bro-code behind the Busaiku Knee Kick that Bryan incorporated into his arsenal.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Bryan really needed a pinfall finisher and I think the Busaiku Knee works very well.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



BIG E WINNING said:


> So technically, in spirit, KENTA occupies the top two spots in the WWE and wrestling business today. :jordan


I didn't know Cena used any of his moves :cena2


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



Chismo said:


> Poor KENTA. I know he dislikes Punk's G2S, but I believe there's a KENTA/Bryan bro-code behind the Busaiku Knee Kick that Bryan incorporated into his arsenal.


Of course, it's a fair trade


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



TrentBarretaFan said:


> Dragon Knee


FUCKING. YES.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

I like it. He needed a high impact move to go with the Yes Lock and I think the Busaiku Knee Kick is a great choice.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

I love it. Not only is it a great move, WWE fans are marks for impact finishers. 

It should help bring even more excitement/crowd-involvement to Bryan's matches.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Looks really strong, they way Cena sold that was brilliant, like he legit got ko'ed.

Love it, I hope they call it the Tiger Knee or the Dragon Knee.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



Jammy said:


> Looks really strong, they way Cena sold that was brilliant, like he legit got ko'ed.
> 
> Love it, I hope they call it the Tiger Knee or the Dragon Knee.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



LookAtMe said:


> it's called a Shining Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Shining Wizard is a kick to the head of a kneeling opponent, I'm not sure how you mistook it for that.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

KENTA approved.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Love it, especially when people sell the shit out of it and make it look worse than it is. If the opponent sell it right that thing can look brutal. High impact moves are always loved by fans.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*

Loved it! I'm a big KENTA fan so when I saw Bryan use it himself, I couldn't help but mark out.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not sure about naming the knee finisher, but I always wanted him to call the LeBell Lock, the Windsor Knot


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

We all know it's just gonna end up being called the YES! knee. Agreed that Bryan needed a 'out of no where' move though, matches his style so well. Perfect move for Bryan! 

:bryan2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It worked so well because Cena was willing to cop it straight in the face stiff because he's a champ. Not sure how many people will be as willing but it could definitely take off.

Such a ruthless finisher when used in the right context, but with the WWE's reluctance with concussions etc. I'd be surprised if it made a regular appearance.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Seeing Stars as hit by THE DAZZLER.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Apparently there's a second appearance of this move that is about to show up pretty soon...GIF lords, get ready.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The Battering Ram


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't like that finisher. it's just a running knee to the face. 

Bring back the TKO elbow strikes, that shit was badass


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

This is how it's done by the master, motherfuckers.










Strong style ftw!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Biast said:


> This is how it's done by the master, motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bryan is the master. But yeah Kenta goes all out on his Knee to the face.His GTS is the same, just looks more vicious then Punk's does. Those Japanese love to Stiff.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> I don't like that finisher. it's just a running knee to the face.


Just let me Knee you in the face at the pace Bryan does and see if you get up from it. No way it's a top finisher.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

The Beard kick!


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

The GOAT Knee


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan is the master. But yeah Kenta goes all out on his Knee to the face.His GTS is the same, just looks more vicious then Punk's does. Those Japanese love to Stiff.


His GTS is fucking legit!



















And his kicks... LOL My dick gets hard everytime. They look so fucking good!


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

Dragon kick, dragon kneee


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Biast said:


> His GTS is fucking legit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one GTS when he hit's a guy full force in the back of the head with it, such a heelish move and when he pulls down his kneepad you know it's over. As a Kickboxer, his kicks are excellent and for a small guy he's vicious. The feud between Bryan and Kenta is one of the best of all time.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



SpaceTraveller said:


> Of course, it's a fair trade


It's not THAT fair, because KENTA innovated BKK (IIRC), Bryan did not innovate LeBell lock.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

This finisher is clearly stolen from Sagat


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*RBK

Running Bryan Knee.*


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

RKO

Running Knock Out


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

GOAT to sleep


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Flying Knee Grow


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Edgehead 26 said:


> GOAT to sleep


We have a winner


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



Chismo said:


> Poor KENTA. I know he dislikes Punk's G2S, but I believe there's a KENTA/Bryan bro-code behind the Busaiku Knee Kick that Bryan incorporated into his arsenal.


source?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It should just be called Greatest of all Time. No need to mask what's really happening here.


:bryan


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Knee strike from hell or Knee strike from dirty high school gyms all over the world.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Tiger Knee or Dragon Knee


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Dragon ram! Dragon ram! Dragon ram! would be a fun chant to add to his repertoire.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Destructo Knee !

:vince5

Kids'll like it.

....



> Dragon ram! Dragon ram! Dragon ram! would be a fun chant to add to his repertoire.


+1 Da Silva


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

The B+ Knee


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dragon's Rage



Spoiler: knee


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dragon Knee, Knee of the Dragon, Dragon Strike would all be good.

I would like it to call back to his American Dragon days, if anything.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Gluten Free Knee.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Yes! knee :vince

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably not anything with a description in the title, like "Knee" or "Strike". It needs a unique name, much like you have with other long running finishers, like Rock Bottom, Stone Cold Stunner, RKO, Pedigree, Go To Sleep, etc. If this is going to be the name of the finisher of the top babyface, it needs to be memorable.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I liked The Yes Express...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> *RBK
> 
> Running Bryan Knee.*


RBK..... OUTTA NOWHERE!!! :bryan


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Chrome said:


> RBK..... OUTTA NOWHERE!!! :bryan


*Yeah something like that :lmao

Catchy right?  *


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee (Come Up With A Creative Name For D-Bryan's New Finisher)*



Deshad C. said:


> KENTA calls it the Busaiku Knee Kick
> 
> I think they should just call it that. I like that name. Sounds legit.


This. Also,I'm sure a lot of people won't get the Dragon reference unless WWE builds him up in that regard, he's a different animal now lol. Wouldn't deny how awesome it would be though.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The Dragon Knee :bryan

Knowing WWE, it will be something corny like Sweet Goat Music or some shit like that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

How about The Rising Lightning?


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

I would prefer if they just kept it as the Busaiku Knee, it sounds awesome that way. If they decide to rename it to something marketable then it takes the shine off it somewhat.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Knowing WWE it's gonna be something like Goat Horn or YES! Knee.

I'd prefer Busaiku Knee tho. It sounds awesome.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

GOAT rush


----------



## lukas989 (Mar 4, 2012)

The Daneeyel (just in case - Dah-Knee-Yel)


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The Goat


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Nobody said it yet? I can't believe it. It's right in front of your face.

Ladies and gentlemen, the one, true name of Daniel Bryan's finisher is...

*The Final Countdown*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's an incredible move.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goat Kick.

Punk and Bryans were pretty much the same, although Cena sold the Punk one better.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> Goat Kick.
> 
> Punk and Bryans were pretty much the same, although Cena sold the Punk one better.


They both sucked compared to Kenta's but whatever...

Btw, I think he shouldn't change the name out of respect, just like Punk didn't change the GTS.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not a tough move to execute at all. I've been using it for the last two years (granted I do it a bit safer and use it to the chest instead of the face) and is an easy move for all involved.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

THANOS said:


> How about The Rising Lightning?


Maybe. How about The Rising Dragon?


----------



## ObiWorm (Jan 19, 2013)

For all of you saying "Battering Ram", Sheamus already has a move named like that. It's a shoulder block from the second rope.

I'd like anything about Dragons. Burning Dragon or something like that.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

How about a knee to the face


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Rvp20 said:


> How about a knee to the face


Best finisher name ever.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dragon Knee :bryan


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's New Finisher*



Chismo said:


> It's not THAT fair, because KENTA innovated BKK (IIRC), Bryan did not innovate LeBell lock.


I mean it's a fair trade in the sense that they're both paying tribute t one another.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The Daniel Bryan Running Knee Strike


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> That needs to be Daniel Bryan's non submission finisher. There’s not a better way to get a potential finisher over than pinning John Cena clean. Its a legit finisher that can be done to any wrestlers. Probably get a bad name like the Yes! Knee or something.


"Running God Buster Cannon"

"Bukakke Crusher"

"Douche Face Destroyer"

"Fuck yo Couch N!gga"

"Atomic Knee Lift"


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

The "Yes knee"


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

Paradigm Shift

Lights Out!

Bearded Missile


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

KENTA used Daniel Bryan's finisher for the GHC championship and Daniel Bryan used KENTA's﻿ finisher for the WWE championship. Petty cool stuff if I do say so myself. Two of my favorites.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan is going to wrestle forever..he's 32 yet looks and moves like he's 22.....good genes.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

This move has big potential to get Bryan even more over.

He can "Yes" chant in the corner to build it up like the SCM or Brogue Kick, or "out of nowhere" the hell out of somebody.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Beard Runner
Calculatus Eliminatus


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Heinie.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Iron Knee strike

Running Steel Knee

Kryptonite Knee strike


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Warrior said:


> *Iron Knee strike*
> 
> Running Steel Knee
> 
> Kryptonite Knee strike


The bolded would be awesome. Or maybe just The Iron Knee.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The yes knee.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Jatt Kidd said:


> The B+ Knee


The B's Knee inc


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

The End

It just sounds so... final.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

The moment Michael Cole would call it "Busaiku Knee" I would willingly sit on a bottle of Jackie D and split my ass in half.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

The End


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Kenta Knee Kick.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Cena's Bane


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

"The knee that pinned Cena"


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

The Move I Beat Cena With. Shamelessly stole the idea from this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX7QdnZJj4M


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*

I think they should call it the "Enter the Dragon"








DaftFox said:


> Awesome,* Cena always sell moves to the head extremely well anyway*. Just watch him take a DDT.


:skip


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yawning Knee


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

It will be something with "beard" on it or referring to facial hair.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty face destroyer, or PFD which has the added benefit of sounding like a hallucinogenic.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Warrior said:


> Iron Knee strike
> 
> Running Steel Knee
> 
> Kryptonite Knee strike


It took this long for somebody to mention Kryptonite?

Dragon's Fury.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't recall who, but someone on the forum immediately called it a "shotgun knee" after he hit Cena, and that's what stuck in my mind.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Spaz350 said:


> I can't recall who, but someone on the forum immediately called it a "shotgun knee" after he hit Cena, and that's what stuck in my mind.


It's because Taz calls every knee strike "shotgun knee". Or is it Cole?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

The Kobayashi Special or 
Kobayashi Knee


----------



## Gayfabe (Aug 24, 2013)

I think they should call it da knee


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, Daniel Bryan is kind of a wee man, so how about Wee Knee. That's right ladies and gentlemen, Daniel Bryan beat John Cena for the WWE championship by hitting Cena across the face with his Wee Knee.:HHH2


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Well, Daniel Bryan is kind of a wee man, so how about Wee Knee. That's right ladies and gentlemen, Daniel Bryan beat John Cena for the WWE championship by hitting Cena across the face with his Wee Knee.:HHH2


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> Well, Daniel Bryan is kind of a wee man, so how about Wee Knee. That's right ladies and gentlemen, Daniel Bryan beat John Cena for the WWE championship by hitting Cena across the face with his Wee Knee.:HHH2


How about the Pediknee :HHH Wee Knee sounds good tho


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Should give homage to JR since WWE/Vince seems to shit on him constantly.
Call it the slobberknocker.
Knocks you the fuck out and leaves you slobbering on the mat.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Of all the names suggested on this thread, i like Final Countdown the best. The yeses serve as a countdown for the finale finisher. When you factor in the history of the song being his theme in the indy's, it becomes perfect.


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

Why do they keep jacking KENTA's moveset?

Anyway, they should keep the original name.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Da Silva said:


> Pretty face destroyer, or PFD which has the added benefit of sounding like a hallucinogenic.


we have a winner! got that idea from smackdown this week? : )


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Knee of Honor.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince5 We're calling it the FLYING GOAT, dammit!

:aries2 Uh Vince, you're already calling the Flying Headbu-

:vince3 PAUL, GET THIS B-LEAGUER THE FUCK OUT OF MY OFFICE


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

GOAT Charge.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

the yes knee...

that's easily going to be it, if anything.


----------



## Shockmaster2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

He needs to call that shit the "Tom Cruise Missile" then immediately put it back in the closet and keep doing his submissions and off the top rope headbutt thingy. Seriously. 

Running knee + Falling on your back = Craptastic Fecaltude


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

GOAT KNEE!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CM BORK said:


> Knee of Honor.


I like this and Final Knockdown!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This move sucks, i d rather have his old finisher.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why does it suck?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I think its a decent finisher. A little Japanese flavor to the 'E is alright.

Has anyone suggested simply calling it the _*BKK?*_ Ifeel like someone must have. I like the sound of the BK or BKK anyway.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Tie Breaker


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

joeysnotright said:


> Why do they keep jacking KENTA's moveset?
> 
> Anyway, they should keep the original name.


To be fair

KENTA stole the LeBell Lock from Bryan first


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Shockmaster2010 said:


> He needs to call that shit the "Tom Cruise Missile" then immediately put it back in the closet and keep doing his submissions and off the top rope headbutt thingy. Seriously.
> 
> Running knee + Falling on your back = Craptastic Fecaltude


I'm sorry, but your opinion on this matter sucks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"The Dazzling Knee"

"The Peoples Knee"

"The Goat Kick"


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The boomstick
:jericho


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

Shouldn't they use his knee attack to set up his finisher?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Cena comes back having lost a step and D-Bry can beat HHH and beat Taker at WM (lulz) with it, I'd call it "The Legend Killer".


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

My favourite suggestion to name Bryan's new finisher so far is...


Edgehead 26 said:


> GOAT to sleep


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well he's made a big deal of indies and working in Japan in his recent promos so he should just keep it as Busaiku Knee.

Or "The Ram".


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

The WWE needs to stop fucking around and just sign KENTA already. lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Deshad C. said:


> The WWE needs to stop fucking around and just sign KENTA already. lol


Not in a bajillion years


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Knee That Beat Cena Clean.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dragon Buster has a nice ring too it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I like this and Final Knockdown!


:mark: :mark: :bryan


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> The WWE needs to stop fucking around and just sign KENTA already. lol


The only Japanese wrestler they ever bothered to do anything with was Tajiri and even then he didn't go very far

Keep them away from WWE or they'll ruin him


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Deshad C. said:


> The WWE needs to stop fucking around and just sign KENTA already. lol


THIS! A million times this.

But it'll never happen, sadly.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*The Knee that Beat John Cena*

So is that the official name of Bryan's new finisher? It seems a bit... overly specific.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

The Running Knee Strike That Daniel Bryan Used To Beat John Cena And Win The WWE Championship At Summerslam 2013


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

It had to be something simple so he can at least avoid botching when he talks about it


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It just puts the move over as being a big deal, I'm assuming if he keeps using it they'll give it a name sooner or later.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

So if Bryan were to have hit Orton with his other knee, would it have been referred to as "The knee that was beside the knee that beat John Cena"?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

Hope he gives it a name soon.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

:lol Bryan hits TKTBC :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

It would be hilarious hearing that in a rematch against Cena :lmao

"Bryan hits the knee that beat Cena on Cena!"


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

The Knee of Krypton?


----------



## Karmelchaos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*



Ratedr4life said:


> The Knee of Krypton?


The KryptoKNEEan


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

Name it the Final Countdown...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

I would call it "Kneesus Christ Kick".


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*



O Fenômeno said:


> Name it the Final Countdown...


I would love this! :ex:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

I really hope we get something a little more interesting than the Yes Knee. They could always keep the original name.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

Busaiku knee
It's Kenta's move 
(Kentai innovated the GTS)


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

I laughed out loud when i read that title. Mainly cause i can totally picture it. 

imagine it, 5-6 years down the road. Like Sami Zayn or someone is going for the title against Bryan and then "OUT OF NOWHERE! HE HITS THE KNEE THAT BEAT JOHN CENA! OH MY GAWD!!!" lol xD Gold.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

I've said it before quite a while ago when we were trying to think of names for it. The Final Countdown is the most proper name befitting for Bryan's finisher.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

The Cenation Assassination. Yes I'm terrible.

The Flying Goat Knee is probably the easiest name WWE can come up with.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*



hbkmickfan said:


> So if Bryan were to have hit Orton with his other knee, would it have been referred to as "The knee that was beside the knee that beat John Cena"?


2 AM, may have fractured a rib trying not to laugh and wake up my kids. Repped sir for a legit laugh out loud, well played


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Knee that Beat John Cena*

Should just be called "The YES Knee". :bryan :yes :bryan

I know the move is probably called "the Busaiku knee" or whatever but you know the WWE likes to replace shit with cliche names (i.e Ankle Lock = Patriot Lock, LeBell Lock = YES Lock, etc). And as for "The Final Countdown".. eh, too corny.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry, I know this is a few weeks old, but anyone else noticing Cole constantly referring to this move as "the knee that beat John Cena"? I keep thinking, holy crap, is that what they're naming it?:mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*

So Bryan has used the Busaiku Knee Kick - or as Michael Cole likes to call it 'the knee to the face' - at least three times now. They need to name it.

That moment where Bryan finally got the upper-hand on the end of RAW last night was a little bit ruined for me when you had Cole screaming 'DANIEL BRYAN WITH THE KNEE TO THE FACE!' It just sounds stupid. Now I don't expect them to call it the Busaiku Knee Kick, because they just won't, but it needs to be called something.

Any thoughts on what it could be called?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*

Someone may have thought of this already and I saw it because it came into my head instantly, the YES! Express (corny I know but it works!)


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*






It's got a name, it's a shining wizard. :snrub


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*



theArtist said:


> It's got a name, it's a shining wizard. :snrub


Not sure if serious.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*



theArtist said:


> It's got a name, it's a shining wizard. :snrub


It's not the same as a shining wizard though. The opponent is on one knee for the wizard where as the Busaiku Knee Kick the opponent is standing.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's not the same as a shining wizard though. The opponent is on one knee for the wizard where as the Busaiku Knee Kick the opponent is standing.


It was a joke. :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: They really need to give 'the knee to the face' a name.*



theArtist said:


> It was a joke. :lol


I blame the internet for the misunderstanding haha.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's still called "The Move That Beat John Cena" and sometimes "A Knee to the Face".


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It's called the "Shining Wizard" in those old Smackdown games from over a decade ago. You could use it as a run attack instead of a clothesline or whatever. Most jumping knees to the face are called that. Just the generic term though.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> It's called the "Shining Wizard" in those old Smackdown games from over a decade ago. You could use it as a run attack instead of a clothesline or whatever. Most jumping knees to the face are called that. Just the generic term though.


The shinning wizard involves a kick, not a knee.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Not expecting the move to get a proper name for a long while at least - and even then it'll be something bland like the Yes Knee.

I still remember the awkward couple of months in 2009(?) where they stopped calling Cena's finish the FU but hadn't decided the new name yet - Cole would just say 'Cena goes for the win' or 'Cena hits it'. At one point, it was going to be called the Throwback IIRC, but they settled on the Attitude Adjustment (which still sounds a little long and unwieldy for a finisher name).


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

The hayabusa knee.

Also I think DB hits it way better than Punk.


----------



## ryback23 (Dec 18, 2012)

shell shock


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the name of the move should identify what it does. My suggestion is the "D-B Knee Kick".


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

You're gonna get your head fucking kicked in!

I also still love the Yes Express.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

How about the Glowing Sorcerer...or the Beaming Warlock?

Seriously though...just call it The Dazzler.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

It shouldn't have a name. Michael Cole should just jump in the air, put his hands on his head and emphatically scream "THAT BITCH JUST GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!"

Every.Single.Time.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It will be titled on the forecoming months...Bryan isn't gonna let that hang over his run. He'll get to it. Shit..they finally named Wyatt's finisher yesterday. So it's all in due time.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Final Countdown is pretty decent, still like that and the GOAT charge, but they should put Smokey on the big screen whenever its used...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They could just do a play off the "final countdown" and call it the "final knockdown" or something to that nature? I do like the "final countdown" a lot though and it would make even getting that as his entrance music all the more fitting!


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

How about something like: "I Knee'd you", or something with knee'ding. Maybe "I Kneed this win".


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> You're gonna get your head fucking kicked in!
> 
> I also still love the Yes Express.


IMO, the Yes Express sounds too 80s tag team to me. 

Midnight Express
Orient Express
Rock 'n' Roll Express


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I still think "The End" is the best name for it. Because when he hits it, you know it's all over.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I have to say, I fucking love the idea of calling it "The Final Countdown". 

A nice nod to Bryan's past, and a name that really puts the move over (once the knee connects, it's the final ref count).


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

D Bry's Knee looks lethal when it connects properly. A better version of Orton's punt. Long may it continue. B Dazzle FO LIFE


----------



## CronoT (Jun 28, 2011)

The DB Knee.


----------



## Sean Gecko (Sep 14, 2013)

I like the Daniel Bryan Knee = DBK as someone else mentioned
or
I'm surprised I didn't see anyone else say it considering the current storyline -
Best for Business.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

You could also call it for the N.F.S. which stands for kNeed For Supremacy.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

This should begin and end with Solid Knee +


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Daniel Bryan Knee of Absolute Destruction and Chaos '13.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

They need to bring in JR to commentate one match where Bryan hits it. JR always used to come up with great names for things. He coined the Cerbral Assassin for example


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just call it the Busaiku Knee. Or give it some minor variation. I.E, G2S (Go 2 Sleep) by Kenta was changed into the GTS (Go to Sleep) by Punk.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm loving DB Knee and Final Countdown


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> They need to bring in JR to commentate one match where Bryan hits it. JR always used to come up with great names for things. He coined the Cerbral Assassin for example


And the Stone Cold Stunner.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

BKKsoulcity said:


> I'm loving DB Knee and Final Countdown


Damn it, someone beat me to DB Knee. Yea I like that and Final Countdown, but I have a feeling that if DB got to choose the name he would keep it as the Busaiku Knee Kick, out of respect to KENTA, seeing as KENTA picked up the LeBell Lock in respect of DB. WWE will probably give it a dumb name like the Yes! Kick or the running Yes! knee.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> How about the Glowing Sorcerer...or the Beaming Warlock?
> 
> Seriously though...just call it The Dazzler.


Sorry, but yes, it should definitely be called The Dazzler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Busaiku Knee*



TakeMyGun said:


> LMAO LOOK AT DIBASE'S HORRIBLE ONE LOL!!!!!


Cena sold punks wrong. Wrong positioning made it look awkward. 

Dibiase did it decent except for falling on his opponents legs.


----------

